# Joseph-Guy Ropartz



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Very exiting! Right now i am listening to his string quartet no 3., Some stringquartets can be boring...you feel that you have heard it before. This is different. The differences in tempo, mood and so on makes it very exiting..
I have to lay this album in a favourite-folder in spotify

By the way... I cant afford to buy all these cd`s. But I pay for spotify, a sweedish-english streaming service that function like a giant jukebox. Several recordings on each work, at least the more famous.

I give you a link to this recording in spotify, and hope you will follow me further!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks for the link but I also already acquired this pieces. one of my favorite, very original string quartet, not to mentioned this is a French composer.


----------

